# Persian/Arabic/Turkish: Professions



## Bienvenidos

Are there similarities between professions?

My attempt at accented Romanized Farsi: 

ú - oo as in food
í - ee as in meet
ao - ou as in shout

WITHOUT ACCENTS:
u - u as in under

*FARSI*
*Doctor - doctor*
*Teacher - mulim*
*Maid - múzdúr*
*Singer - honunduh*
*Lawyer - whakíl
Chef - oshpuz*
*Cleaning - pok-carí (informal) *


*Bien*


----------



## cherine

Hi, This one is good too   
I'll add the Arabic, and I think others may contribute too. We can find further similarities

*Doctor - doctor *We use this word in colloquial, I think it's a borrowed word from a European language. There's a FusHa word for a doctor: Tabíb طبيب, which the French took in toubib.
Many years ago, in Egypt, people used to call a doctor 7akím حكيم
Teacher - mulim This one is almost identical : mu3allim معلم though we also have mudarris مدرس , hence the word madrasa مدرسة (school)
*Maid - múzdúr -* we say khaadema خادمة (literally: servant)
*Singer - honunduh -* mughanni مغنى or motrib مطرب
*Lawyer - whakíl *We say mo7aami, but wakil is a word used to mean a deputy, but we use the verb from wakil to say we used the services of a lawyer وكّل محاميًا
*Chef - oshpuz *If you mean chef cuisinier, we say chef شيف
*Cleaning - pok-carí (informal) -* tanzíf تنظيف


----------



## Bienvenidos

What about:

*Wazír - vice president*
*Uskur - soldier*

*Bien*


----------



## cherine

Very interesting :
*Wazír - vice president *
This same word is used in Arabic, and means minister وزير
the ministry is wizaara وزارة
*Uskur - soldier*
In Arabic, there's 3askar عسكر the plural is عساكر
---------
Now what about the word that end with the suffix "gui" (or "ji"), I think they're from Turkish, but we sure need confirmation :
*agzagui* (not much used this days, but still understood) : Colloquial Egyptian Arabic = pharmacist, the pharmacy is agzakhana (also the suffix "khana" is borrowed)
*3arbagui* : HansWehr translate is a "coachman", but we use it for the driver of a certain type of carts.
*baltagui* : gangster (the word balta means "ax", I think it was the "arm" used by gangster in old times)
*tamargui* : nurse (man, the feminine is tamarguiya)

I'll keep posting what I can remember


----------



## Bienvenidos

cherine said:
			
		

> Very interesting :
> *Wazír - vice president *
> This same word is used in Arabic, and means minister وزير
> the ministry is wizaara وزارة
> *Uskur - soldier*
> In Arabic, there's 3askar عسكر the plural is عساكر
> ---------
> Now what about the word that end with the suffix "gui" (or "ji"), I think they're from Turkish, but we sure need confirmation :
> *agzagui* (not much used this days, but still understood) : Colloquial Egyptian Arabic = pharmacist, the pharmacy is agzakhana (also the suffix "khana" is borrowed)
> *3arbagui* : HansWehr translate is a "coachman", but we use it for the driver of a certain type of carts.
> *baltagui* : gangster (the word balta means "ax", I think it was the "arm" used by gangster in old times)
> *tamargui* : nurse (man, the feminine is tamarguiya)
> 
> I'll keep posting what I can remember


 
It actually looks like the word for soldier is the same (they may look different due to my attempted Romanization!) Askar (Uskur)....look (and I think sound) the same!

Pharmacist - duwosauce
Nurse - borrowed word from English (Nurrce, the E is silent)

INTERESTING!!
*KHANA *comes from Farsi. *Khana *means *house*. Thus, *duwo *is *medicine* and *khana *is *house*, so *duwokhana *is *pharmacy (literally: house of medicine)*. Also, *chufa *is health, hospital is *chufakhana.* *Murg* is death, murgkhana is a funeral home. *Díwana *is crazy, diwanakhana is a mental home. *Bundí* is to be jailed, bundíkhana is a jail. We also use the term *zindon* for jail. Sorry for this vulgarity, but *físha* means whore, and a fishakhana is a brothel. 

*What about*

JUDGE - kahzí 

(It seems like most legal terms are similar)

*Bien*


----------



## cherine

This is getting more interesting Bien 

Thus, *duwo *is *medicine* and *khana *is *house*, so *duwokhana *is *pharmacy (literally: house of medicine)*.
In Arabic, the word for medicine is *dawaa2 دواء* (my "a" is equivalent of your "u", I'm just sticking to the "a" by habit)
The currently used word for pharmacy is saydaleyya صيدلية

Also, *chufa *is health, hospital is *chufakhana.*
This is almost amusing: in Egypt we use chufakhana شفخانة for the slaughterhouse مجزر

*JUDGE - kahzí* 
Yes, in Arabic he's qaadi قاضى I think the Farsi took this one from Arabic, there's even a verb for giving a sentence/punishment قَضَى 

Cool


----------



## Bienvenidos

cherine said:
			
		

> Also, *chufa *is health, hospital is *chufakhana.*
> This is almost amusing: in Egypt we use chufakhana شفخانة for the slaughterhouse مجزر
> 
> Cool


 
Very cool! I can't believe that chufakhana is such an antonym between the languages! I'm sure the words are pronounced 100% the same, it's just the Romanized words that make them look different.  I also use u by habit.  DUWO is pronounced the same as DAWAA, just different ways of spelling it. 

Wow, learning about languages is a lot of fun, isn't it? You're the best, Cherine!

*Bien*


----------



## embisiz

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> Are there similarities between professions?
> 
> My attempt at accented Romanized Farsi:
> 
> ú - oo as in food
> í - ee as in meet
> ao - ou as in shout
> 
> WITHOUT ACCENTS:
> u - u as in under
> 
> *FARSI*
> *Doctor - doctor*
> *Teacher - mulim*
> *Maid - múzdúr*
> *Singer - honunduh*
> *Lawyer - whakíl
> Chef - oshpuz*
> *Cleaning - pok-carí (informal) *
> 
> 
> *Bien*



We say in Turkish like this (I only write the ones that have similar pronunciation):

Doctor --> Doktor
Wazír --> Vezir
Uskur --> Asker
*
and also:

Brother --> Birader
Pizza --> Pide
*


----------



## Bienvenidos

embisiz said:
			
		

> We say in Turkish like this (I only write the ones that have similar pronunciation):
> 
> Doctor --> Doktor
> Wazír --> Vezir
> Uskur --> Asker
> 
> *and also:
> 
> Brother --> Birader
> Pizza --> Pide
> *


 
It looks like the word "asker" is the same (or very, very similar) in all three languages! 

Brother is the same in Farsi/Turkish! Birader is the written Farsi term for "brother", and the spoken term is very similar: byadur. 

*Bien*


----------



## embisiz

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> It looks like the word "asker" is the same (or very, very similar) in all three languages!
> 
> Brother is the same in Farsi/Turkish! Birader is the written Farsi term for "brother", and the spoken term is very similar: byadur.
> 
> *Bien*



In Turkish there is no difference in the written and the spoken Turkish, so it is anyway Asker.


----------



## TommyilRomano

embisiz said:
			
		

> We say in Turkish like this (I only write the ones that have similar pronunciation):
> 
> Doctor --> Doktor
> Wazír --> Vezir
> Uskur --> Asker
> *
> and also:
> 
> Brother --> Birader
> Pizza --> Pide
> *



Ummm... In Turkish they also just say "Pizza" alot of the time.


----------



## la tierra

embisiz said:
			
		

> We say in Turkish like this (I only write the ones that have similar pronunciation):
> 
> Doctor --> Doktor
> Wazír --> Vezir
> Uskur --> Asker
> 
> *and also:
> 
> Brother --> Birader
> Pizza --> Pide
> *


 
we call pizza as pizza and pide is a little diffrent from pizza. Maybe we call pide as Turkish pizza


----------



## Honour

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> Are there similarities between professions?
> 
> 
> *Lawyer - whakíl*
> 
> *Bien*


 
In Turkish, *vekil* means representative. *Müvekkil* is the person represented. Lawyer is covered by the word *avukat* but an avukat calls his customer as müvekkil.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Turk said:
			
		

> In Turkish, *vekil* means representative. *Müvekkil* is the person represented. Lawyer is covered by the word *avukat* but an avukat calls his customer as müvekkil.


 
A lawyer after all is a representative! So all three words in all three languages are very similar!  Thanks for sharing! 

*Bien*


----------



## Honour

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> A lawyer after all is a representative! So all three words in all three languages are very similar!  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> *Bien*


Sure, a lawyer is a representative but not vice versa of course  
By the way, i think you have a word in farsi like *hane. *In turkish, we have a lot of compound words consisting word+hane. Hastane (hasta hane= patients house), pastane(pasta hane= pattisserie house), postane (posta hane= post house), darphane (forging house, where they print or forge money), gülhane(rose house= name of district in istanbul ), tımarhane (i don't know a proper translation, the place where they treat mentally ill people but it is slang), tophane (cannon house, they used to produce cannons there, again it is a district name) I could add many more


----------



## Bienvenidos

Turk said:
			
		

> Sure, a lawyer is a representative but not vice versa of course
> By the way, i think you have a word in farsi like *hane. *In turkish, we have a lot of compound words consisting word+hane. Hastane (hasta hane= patients house), pastane(pasta hane= pattisserie house), postane (posta hane= post house), darphane (forging house, where they print or forge money), gülhane(rose house= name of district in istanbul ), tımarhane (i don't know a proper translation, the place where they treat mentally ill people but it is slang), tophane (cannon house, they used to produce cannons there, again it is a district name) I could add many more


 
Interesting. We've actually been discussing this; the term in Farsi is *khana*, but it looks/probably sounds very similar to *hane*. Also, *gúl *means flower or rose in Farsi, as it does in Turkish!  Posta also means *post/mail* in Farsi, same exact word and pronounciation  

*Bien*


----------



## cherine

Turk said:
			
		

> In Turkish, *vekil* means representative. *Müvekkil* is the person represented. Lawyer is covered by the word *avukat* but an avukat calls his customer as müvekkil.


The "v" doesn't exist in Arabic, we have -in its place- the letter "waw" و so vekil is *wakil*, muvekkil: *muwaakil* (and it has the same meaning: the person represented by a lawyer).
*avukato* used to be the word for lawyer (I think it was taken from Italian), but some years ago, it was replaced by an Arabic word "*muHami*" محامي (long "a") which literaly means deffender.


----------



## Tisia

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> Are there similarities between professions?
> 
> 
> *FARSI*
> *Doctor - doctor*
> *Teacher - mulim*
> *Maid - múzdúr*
> *Singer - honunduh*
> *Lawyer - whakíl
> Chef - oshpuz*
> *Cleaning - pok-carí (informal) *
> 
> *Bien*


Though there is not too much difference with the afghan farsi, but this is how it goes in Persian:
*Persian:* Doctor - doctor
Teacher - mo'alem (with a pause between o and a, in Persian it has a _tashdid_)
Maid - dushizeh
Singer - khanandeh
Lawyer - vakil (writen as _wakil _but pronounced _vakil_)
Chef - ashpaz
Cleaning - roftgari(eg.street cleaning)

br
Tisia


----------

